# Unknown Technique



## RichieJKD (Jun 21, 2006)

I train in Jeet Kune Do with a small number of people in an advanced class every week. 
We have been asked to find a technique, that hasn't been taught to us before, and show that technique to the rest of the group.
I'm finding dificulty in finding a simply technique that would be easy to teach   
If you have any information you think i would find useful, please reply. 

Regards

Rich


----------



## Jackal (Jun 21, 2006)

It's JKD.
Teach a concept, not a technique.


----------



## Ciprian Vali (Sep 1, 2006)

Try researching the effects of Adrenaline Dump, and give a talk on this. It should go down well.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 4, 2006)

Ciprian Vali said:


> Try researching the effects of Adrenaline Dump, and give a talk on this. It should go down well.


 
Yes that would be great information, although that might not qualify as meeting his requirement. What about a low-line kick that starts as a regular kick, then drops down at the last moment? For example, chambered sidekick turns into heel stomp to their instep.


----------

